# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Choix d'un moteur de jeux

## Alterans

Bonjour tout le monde,

Petite question que beaucoup se posent:
Quel moteur de jeux vidos choisir?

Mon but est de dvelopper un MMORPG, je prcise que je suis dveloppeur de mtier, et connait bien les difficults de ce genre de projet, je compte crer ce jeu  mon temps perdu, et pas pour monter une entreprise, ou crer un 2eme WOW, comme j'ai lu sur certains sujet ^^

Bref, ce jeux sera en 3D, avec des graphismes plutt modernes, et une map ouverte de trs grande taille, contenant de la vgtation, des falaises, des prairies, des structures, des lacs, des montagnes, bref, un vritable environnement de jeu, qui me prendra bien 3-4 mois de travail  raliser (surement plus) ^^

Mes critres sont:
 La performance rseau (trs important pour ce genre de jeu, je souhaite minimiser autant que possible les latences dues au transport des donnes, si possible un systme bas sur les sockets en protocole UDP, pour les dplacement, et TCP pour le tchat,  titre d'exemples). La performance d'affichage (bien que le monde soit immense, je souhaite que l'affichage ne prsente pas de lags, et ce sur des PCs pas forcment haut de gamme, avec un systme affichant du brouillard pour cacher les structures lointaine, et un chargement de la carte  la vole). La simplicit de dveloppement (tant donn que je vais crer ce jeu durant mes heures perdues, je souhaite que le dveloppement ne soit pas trop trop compliqu, affin d'avoir assez vite un petit cur de jeu en place, sous 2-3 mois de travail, pour tester sur une petite carte basique, avec les fonctionnalits basiques, telles que le dplacement, et l'quipement des personnages). Eviter d'utiliser le C++, que je ne connais pas trs trs bien, je suis dveloppeur C# / VB.Net Le chargement de structures dynamiques (les joueurs pourront construire des structures, et les placer sur la carte, directement depuis le jeux) Lvolution constante du moteur (je ne souhaite pas m'orienter vers un logiciel susceptible de cesser d'voluer par le futur)


Voila, si quelqu'un peut me conseiller, a serait super.

Merci d'avance

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Pour certains de vos points (notamment le graphismes, le streaming du niveau, l'volution du moteur), j'ai envie de dire : Unreal Engine 4.
Maintenant, pour d'autres points, j'ai aussi envie de dire Unity, mais je n'y crois pas vraiment. Certes, on peut programmer en C# (alors que Unreal Engine 4 c'est en C++) mais Unreal Engine propose un diteur graphique (blueprint).

Aprs, pour la question du MMORPG, je ne sais pas du tout comment vous pouvez avoir envie de vous lancer dans un tel projet. C'est vraiment ultra dur. En plus, en 3D, d'o prendrait vous les niveaux (level designer) et les modles (graphistes 3D) ?
Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est un projet vraiment immense.

----------


## Alterans

Oui je sais que c'est trs compliqu, et que ce genre de projet, peut occuper une quipe de 100 personnes pendant 5-6 ans (exemple SWTOR).
Je veux juste apprendre, tout en voyant ma cration prendre forme, et je prfre travailler sur un projet compliqu, car j'aime la difficult, mais pas trop non plus ^^

A la base, je souhaitais m'orienter vers du C++ / DirectX.
Je sais que ce genre de projet serait plus performant en passant par cette technologie, mais le soucis, c'est que je ne suis pas un AS en C++, et compte tenu des difficults de ce langage, je prfre l'viter,  moins que vous ayez de bons tutoriels, rcents, pour dvelopper un jeu en C++, avec DirectX ou OpenGL...

----------


## LittleWhite

Les moteurs de jeux (Unity, Unreal Engine, CRYENGINE, ...) sont en C++/DirectX (ou OpenGL) donc, eux, ils sont performants pour vous. Car, ce n'est pas juste une application DirectX qui est performante, c'est toute la technique derrire (et c'est un mtier  part encore  ::P: ).

Pour OpenGL : http://opengl.developpez.com

----------

